# DWR releasing Pheasants



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anybody know if the DWR is planning on releasing pheasants again this year like they did last year? I have searched but have not seen anything mentioned for this year.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

11,000 of them to be exact, on 56 different WMA's and state lands.8)
http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1517-more-than-11-000-pheasants-will-be-released-in-utah.html


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1288&sid=31995402

-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1288&sid=31995402
> 
> -DallanC


I think the comments in KSL are always my favorite part, whether from people who think these releases will help populations or those who don't understand or like hunting, there's some fun ones .


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

nothing like homegrown pheasants made to think their wild


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is a good program, it creates opportunity that otherwise would not exist in this state. A big thanks to the DWR, SFW and all the folks that took on the responsibility of raising and caring for these birds for months.8) I would much rather take my kids to one of the state owned WMA's over going to a private pheasant farm and paying $20 for a pen raised bird. Not to mention getting stuck with a guide and his dog that knows every bush the club hides a pheasant under.-O,- Again, this is a good program that allows opportunity for those that seek it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I think the comments in KSL are always my favorite part, whether from people who think these releases will help populations or those who don't understand or like hunting, there's some fun ones .


I'm in the camp of thinking it helps local populations, if nothing else predators have something else to feast on instead of the resident birds.

How many wild Pheasants are native to the USA? None...

-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'm in the camp of thinking it helps local populations, if nothing else predators have something else to feast on instead of the resident birds.
> 
> How many wild Pheasants are native to the USA? None...
> 
> -DallanC


Wait, you're telling me Chinese ringnecks are not native to Utah? Next your going to tell me German browns aren't native either. Mind blown...


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone do any predator hunting directly after these releases in these areas? Might be a good place to set up a few days afterward...


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I'm in the camp of thinking it helps local populations, if nothing else predators have something else to feast on instead of the resident birds.
> 
> -DallanC


Or help a few more fox or skunk kits survive To later kill the wild ones.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I noticed that a few of the walk in access areas are closed to the public the first two days of pheasant season. I realize it is private land and they can do what they want; but do they get birds released when the property is not available to the public? Exclusive access to a public program.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not sure on the bird quality- I know last year they took the birds from a breeder down the street from me- not quality birds- no tails- beat up badly. One morning of that and I was done- which I would have had some grand kids though that were old enough to hunt- I would have taken them and just ran the dogs.
It's probably just where they get them from that is close to the put out field.
I know my brother hunts a couple of WMA's in Idaho- I see the birds he shoots- where ever they get theirs from produces at least some quality looking birds.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's how some of the birds are raised. Volunteers!
http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1376-help-needed-to-raise-pheasant-chicks.html


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Is this different than the releases they made last year towards the end of the season


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I wonder why they don't do like they've done with some of the Quail populations around the state and catch and release wild birds onto some of the huntable areas. I know of a lot of pastures around town that hold a ton of wild pheasants that you can't hunt. According to studies by Idaho and either North or South Dakota, survivability is quadrupled if you release caught wild birds into an area as opposed to domestic pen raised birds. Seems to me if you caught some wild birds and put them on WMA's, probably after the hunts, you might actually boost your local population on said WMA's. Maybe not though, just a thought. I'm all for them releasing the pen raised birds during the hunts for the opportunity though.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Lies lies lies. Why do they lie to us to get our hopes up. Some one pocketed 10995 of those birds


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Lies lies lies. Why do they lie to us to get our hopes up. Some one pocketed 10995 of those birds


 I saw that many people on the WMA I was at today. Never seen it that busy before, ever. Heard a lot of shooting and saw quite a few get pounded, but I never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I hit some land Sat that I get to hunt on the opener- saw 5 roosters- got a a limit- Today (Sunday) I hit the local WIA- Kudus to the F&G - the birds acted much more like Wild Birds- hid in the cattails etc- made the dogs work- flew well - looked good- had a enjoyable few hours with the dogs.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We hunted a WMA yesterday chasing planters. 7 birds down in the first 30 minutes of the morning. Another one by 10am. Most people were out of there by 9am, and there were still some birds holding tight in areas where people had previously hunted. We saw around 25 birds total, and we were told by the DWR officer that stopped to talk to us that they had released about 80 birds in that particular WMA. I felt pretty good about seeing 1/3 of the birds they released, and killing 1/10 of the release just by our group. Certainly not wild birds, but it makes for a fun morning with family, letting the dogs do their thing.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

We were able to get out and enjoy this program. I really loved it. We were able to all get our limits quickly. We had my son and nephew who were on their first pheasant hunts. They both shoot some nice birds. They are both now hooked. My son keeps asking me when we can go out again. This was a real confidence booster for him. He missed a few big game animals earlier this year. But I love this program, It was fun to go out and see and harvest birds as a family.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Here is the result of the program.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

We hit a WMA near Ut Lake Sun. morning. Didn't get there early and there were 3 cars parked by gate when we arrived. Dog ended up running 17 miles and we saw 2 roosters and 2 hens. 1 rooster got shot and the other was caught by the dog.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

We were a little late for the opening blast and the small WMA had about 20+ trucks surrounding it so we moved on the nearby WIA which only had about 6 trucks. Saw lots of birds shot and lots escaped. We had no dog and still got into several nice looking, strong flying roosters. Great opportunity, just wonder about how many years the program will last? Kids loved it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I wonder why they don't do like they've done with some of the Quail populations around the state and catch and release wild birds onto some of the huntable areas. I know of a lot of pastures around town that hold a ton of wild pheasants that you can't hunt. According to studies by Idaho and either North or South Dakota, survivability is quadrupled if you release caught wild birds into an area as opposed to domestic pen raised birds. Seems to me if you caught some wild birds and put them on WMA's, probably after the hunts, you might actually boost your local population on said WMA's. Maybe not though, just a thought. I'm all for them releasing the pen raised birds during the hunts for the opportunity though.


In most parts of the Dakotas you cannot drive a couple miles without seeing them in numbers, in about an eleven mile stretch we hit 2 in my brother's truck just driving back from ice fishing when I visited them in March, those were the 2 that we couldn't avoid hitting out of dozens we saw. One of the great things about living in an area where the birds thrive and a low human population is amazing bird hunting without much competition, the big game is more limited up in North Dakota but the birds are endless.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> In most parts of the Dakotas you cannot drive a couple miles without seeing them in numbers, in about an eleven mile stretch we hit 2 in my brother's truck just driving back from ice fishing when I visited them in March, those were the 2 that we couldn't avoid hitting out of dozens we saw. One of the great things about living in an area where the birds thrive and a low human population is amazing bird hunting without much competition, the big game is more limited up in North Dakota but the birds are endless.


 On our way to Clark South Dakota a few years ago, we had to stop every few hours and let the dogs out to whiz. When we reached South Dakota, every time we let the dogs out to pee they would be on point within minutes, sometimes just off the side of the highway. Cool stuff!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I would like to say- Sunday morning I close the gate behind me entering the WIA- 2 other trucks come in together behind me- when I leave- I have to shut the gate that is wide open and pick up the McDonalds bag at the sign in box- they probably voted also.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Well then, this explains a strange sighting...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh sure- yanking the tails out for some more nymphs- jeeeeesh


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Well yes, if I knew how to tie. However, I have a remedy, my feathers are delivered to Señor Egan... ;-)

Which reminds me, I had better get busy I'm sure he's ready for another batch...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hit a WMA this morning. Got one Rooster, missed another one and wore my dog completely out.8)


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I hit 2 walk in access and some famly property down in Goshen, 4th day of huntimg and a a lot of miles on me, the dogs are finally tired. And not one bird. I am super bumed out. All I can think of all year is ditch parrots. Guess its back to grouse and chuckers!

Btw did you guys know you need a WIA number.? Had to call the dwr on the spot to get one!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

1 wild- 1 planted this morning- 2 points with in 20 yards in the cat tails- over way too quickly- going to go run the dogs now


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Is everyone who has shot what they believe to be planted birds finding blue leg bands on them?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Is everyone who has shot what they believe to be planted birds finding blue leg bands on them?


 No blue bands, just birds that don't have any tail feathers and birds that have craws full of store bought feed.:grin:


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Minersvillie Reservoir WIA???


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Did anyone hit the Plain City Areas? Thought I would just try and get the dog out for some work and maybe knock a couple down.

LA


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I like the program. I won't begin to guess whether it could possibly help or hurt the wild population. 

On one hand it gives the predators easy prey to capture and eat. On the other hand it gives the predators easy prey to capture and eat.;-)

I figure those that don't like it don't have to take part in it. Change the channel and watch something else if it bothers you. The world isn't going to end because some pen raised birds are running around without tail feathers.


----------

